# MONTREALERS! We Need YOU!



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2005)

K, so we're planning a Montreal meetup and we need you, people! So if you live in Montreal or somewhere near or if you think you could drop by some day, don't be shy, email me or Jmart_88 or just answer this thread and tell us when you would be available!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Alexandra, My wife and I would be interested in a Montreal meet-up. It would be a good weekend get-away and only 4 hours down the road. I was born in Montreal, Royal Victoria Hospital, but moved to Toronto when I was 3. I would have to say though at this time of year we may not have time until the new year. I will keep an eye on this thread to see if it develops.

Eric


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 18, 2005)

hey!! me 2!! Daisy and I are looking for a road trip before the baby comes!  >> maybe!


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 18, 2005)

I am _really _looking forward to the pics from this one!  Lots of beautiful buildings to take pictures of!

(I would consider coming if it wasn't... so far away  )


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 20, 2005)

ah it will be worth the trip, come on peanuts . Yeah i'd have to say that after the new year would probably be better for me too. its lookin pretty busy up until then. but i can always make time if we go before.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2005)

Good idea. And since we seem to be having a normally timed winter this year (or is it nuclear  ), we should still have some beautiful snow in january.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2005)

*Bump!*

Ok, so it was gettin' planned for after new year...
Humm, anybody still in for it? cuz we gotta settle on a date and a place and everything...


----------



## Ma_ (Jan 2, 2006)

I would go for sure!


----------

